# [SOLVED] Issues with realtek wireless adapter



## gamestar63 (May 30, 2012)

So first off, I'd fix this issue if I could find drivers that actually worked, I'm 70% sure the issue is because of drivers, but then again, I could be wrong...

I have the Realtek RTL8188CU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 adapter, which for some reason doesn't work in wireless 2.0, but works in 3.0. :banghead: and I also can't find ANY drivers for it, I've installed to what seem like they'd work according to the realtek website, but they have not fixed anything regarding my issue below...

I can connect to facebook and usual websites fine and fast! Occasionally youtube will be weird, but barely. When I try to connect to WoW, or Eve Online (pretty much any game) my internet goes wacky! I can't do anything. 

Just writing this post this is what I get according to the Task Manager: 65Mbps!!

And also according to software that came with the adapter I get decent strength and everything is fine (See picture).

There's probably many ways to get even more info on this internet speed etc, so I came here. I've tried using Windows to find drivers for my adapter, and windows does find drivers, but once installed, my adapter is disabled and won't enable! AND my computer literally cannot even start-up and I have to repair windows essentially...

Oh and one last terrible thing to mention, whenever I just unplug the adapter from the USB port, my computer BSODS. I don't just unplug it all the time, even when I just simply press eject on the pop-up menu, I BSOD. :dance:

Not sure if this is router, nothing has been wrong with other computers in the house. ISP is Xfinity 

Specs:
AMD A8-5600k Trinity 3.6 GHZ
8GB Ram
64 Bit OS Windows 7 basic
GT640
WDC 500GB hardrive

EDIT: For some reason pictures didn't show up...
And also the stuff I forgot to do:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Prodigy-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8188CU Wireless LAN 802.11n US
B 2.0 Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-5C-81-8F-09
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2601:8:8800:1c:a8c2:5783:9d0f:5cae(Prefer
red)
Temporary IPv6 Address. . . . . . : 2601:8:8800:1c:8fb:4f5e:8277:4f2(Preferre
d)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a8c2:5783:9d0f:5cae%17(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.7(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 06, 2014 8:09:46 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, March 13, 2014 8:09:46 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::21d:d5ff:fea1:be61%17
10.0.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 234938444
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-19-8C-A6-C4-D4-3D-7E-51-9D-77

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:558:feed::1
2001:558:feed::2
75.75.75.75
75.75.76.76
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.hsd1.wa.comcast.net.:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.wa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fb:2851:32ad:b397:2700(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2851:32ad:b397:2700%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

C:\Windows\system32>


Also I believe I have an Arris TG862


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Issues with realtek wireless adapter*

Are you using one of these shown in the picture?

Those WiFi adapters are designed for internet usage only. Hence your good connection for internet.

Online gaming such as WoW require a strong stable connection from say a WiFi card.

The BSOD is most likely happening from the drivers. I have multiple USB WiFi adapters, as shown, but have never ran into a BSOD from them. I make sure to always buy them with the CD as it will have the correct driver.


----------



## gamestar63 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Issues with realtek wireless adapter*

Yep, sadly that's the one. Know any good cards? I've also played games on it for months just fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Issues with realtek wireless adapter*

Well, don't be too disappointed. For one they are VERY cheap, and if you ever find a PC that needs simple WiFi you're good to go!

Either one of these will do the job:

TP-LINK TL-WN881ND Wireless N Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express x1 Up to 300Mbps Wireless Data Rates WPA2 - Newegg.com

ASUS PCE-N15 Wireless Adapter IEEE 802.11b/g/n PCI Express 300/300Mbps Transfer/Receive Rate 64-bit WEP, 128-bit WEP, WPA2-PSK, WPA-PSK, WPS support - Newegg.com


----------



## gamestar63 (May 30, 2012)

*Re: Issues with realtek wireless adapter*

Well said! Thanks for the help, these aren't even that expensive anyways!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Issues with realtek wireless adapter*

No problem!


----------

